# Long Run from Receiver to TV-What wire



## Lulimet (Jul 26, 2010)

You can only get 1080P through HDMI (xbox 360 is the only device that passes 1080P through component video cable).

Component cable gets you up to 1080i.

Why is the HDMI impractical?


----------



## bohaiboy (Aug 19, 2009)

The cost for running it 50-75 ft. I haven't seen HDMI cables that long either, or am I missing something?

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Lulimet (Jul 26, 2010)

Blue jeans cable are highly rated and don't cost an arm an a leg like Monster Cable. http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/hdmi-cables/hdmi-cable.htm


Or you can go cheaper with the Dayton Audio cable from parts-express. 
20 meter ( 65 ft.) for $55 plus shipping. Can't beat that price in my opinion.
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=181-812


----------



## onetec (Aug 27, 2010)

Lulimet said:


> You can only get 1080P through HDMI (xbox 360 is the only device that passes 1080P through component video cable).
> 
> Component cable gets you up to 1080i.
> 
> Why is the HDMI impractical?


That's not accurate. Component can go much higher but the manufacturers don't do analog 1080P because the quality is so high and they can't copy right protect the signal. Some TV's DO 1080P on component for gaming. Just an FYI.


----------



## onetec (Aug 27, 2010)

*Baluns*

You can always run 2 cat5E wires and use HDMI baluns. It's much easier to fish and at that length, should be cheaper and more reliable than HDMI.


----------



## Lulimet (Jul 26, 2010)

onetec said:


> Some TV's DO 1080P on component for gaming. Just an FYI.


:icon_rolleyes: I did say xbox 360 does 1080P through component.


----------



## onetec (Aug 27, 2010)

Lulimet said:


> :icon_rolleyes: I did say xbox 360 does 1080P through component.


Funny, I read "You can only get 1080P through HDMI " and I was just trying to clarify. You can run 1080P by component from a computer also and play bluray in that computer, so I guess there are other devices too. :whistling2:


----------



## Lulimet (Jul 26, 2010)

I meant it more in the way that not many devices pass 1080p through component. I have yet to see a bluray player that does, no cable set top box does (I don't know of any TV stations that do 1080P HD) and I don't know if there are any receivers that do 1080P through component.
The OP wants one cable from his receiver to the TV.


----------



## onetec (Aug 27, 2010)

You are correct sir. I was just throwing some trivia out there because so many people think component can't do 1080P.


----------



## homerb (May 7, 2010)

onetec said:


> You can always run 2 cat5E wires and use HDMI baluns. It's much easier to fish and at that length, should be cheaper and more reliable than HDMI.


I second that. You can also get component baluns, VGA baluns, for any type of source you need. 

However, I recommend sticking with a single HDMI run to keep costs down. Just use a source switcher where all your equipment is located. 

Homer


----------

